# cost of keeping a horse



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

Honestly how much would you say your horses cost per year to keep.
I really want my own one day but as I dont have land it would have to be on livery either DIY or Part.

How much are your costs for food, insurance, tack, housing etc per year?


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

When i had my horse about 8 years ago it cost around £120 a month for livery,shoeing,bedding,food ect ect its not cheap. would love another horse one day but need a well payed job first


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

doogpoh said:


> When i had my horse about 8 years ago it cost around £120 a month for livery,shoeing,bedding,food ect ect its not cheap. would love another horse one day but need a well payed job first


yea same here, its such a shame it costs so much, but then again I was loaning a horse for £100 a month so not much difference, although its prob a lot more expensive now


----------



## maiseysmummy (Apr 10, 2010)

cutekiaro1 said:


> yea same here, its such a shame it costs so much, but then again I was loaning a horse for £100 a month so not much difference, although its prob a lot more expensive now


Im in the same boat! Would love another but with a three year old daughter and another on the way i cant see it happening for a very long time  They do cost so much. Ive had 4, the most expensive to keep being a 7/8th tb who cost me an absoloute fortune in rugs/feed/farrier fees (she was a rescue and had the most terrible flat feet and lots of other issues) training, vets bills etcetcetc! It just goes on and on 

I am waiting for my wonderful partner to buy me a farm house with fields and stabling :lol:


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

Okay...I don't like writing this down cos it's shocking how much I spend but..

Livery £108 a month
Insurance £20 a month
Shoeing £50 every 6-8 weeks
Vaccinations £30 every year
Bedding £5 a week
Feed £15 a week
Worming £20 (approx) every 13 weeks

Extra's are obviously vet fee's if anything happens, also lesson's I'm lucky I get them from a friend for £5 a week but they can be as much as £30 a week. Tack is unlimitless costs, rugs for winter, fly sheets for summer, saddle, bridle, bits, stirrups..I could go on and on!!!

This is all for 1 horse...I have 2 but luckily the other is on loan to a friend so she pays for him!!


----------



## Melx (Dec 23, 2009)

I think it all depends on what sort of horse you have!! For example a cob who can live out all year, go bare foot, not need hard feed etc wont cost barealy anything but something like my 16.2hh TBx cost a bomb!! 
I easily spend £200 with most things incl a month and she's only on DIY livery!
Its a definate choice between a horse or a social life :arf:
But if your anything like me, pay day would mean treating your horse! As soon as I get paid I buy her pretty stuff that she really doesnt need! she is sooo spoilt!! lol 
It means I am very poor but I love her!! :thumbup:


----------



## tonette (Dec 28, 2008)

Hi on my web site I have a page of how much a horse costs to keep, ( well my 2  )
here is the link to that page 
How much do horses cost to keep


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

hi

my 16.2 tb cost £200 per month for basics which is a roof over his head, food and bedding.

I can prob knock £75 off in summer when he stays out most of the time, but the extras can and do mount up

eg shoes, worming, vaccinations, not to mention the rugs, tack, competitions the list is endless


----------

